# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم EME Mobile Tool (EMT) تحديثات :  EMT v3.01.00 Released, Added Vivo Y50, S1 PRO, U10 sdm665 & unlock no loss for more

## mohamed73

*World  First! Added No Auth, No Credits Supported for Vivo U3X, U10, Y9S, S1  PRO(PD1945F), S1 PRIME, Y50, X50 LITE etc sdm665 chip models! World First! Added Reset FRP, Reset ID Lock, Factory Reset without data loss for VIVO MTK 6771, 6765, 6763, 6762 models!
World First! Added Reset screenlock without data loss for Blackshark 1, Blackshark HELO!*    *  ADDED   VIVO MODULE:* World First! Following Models by USB Cable *Read Info, Flash, Read/Erase/Write Partition, Factory Reset, Reset FRP, Reset ID, Read GPT, Partition File Manager* - U3X (PD1928)
- U10 (PD1928F)
- Y9S (PD1945)
- S1 PRO (PD1945F)
- S1 PRIME (PD1945GF)
- Y50 (PD1965,PD1965F)
- X50 LITE (PD1982F) - BETA 
World First! Following Models by USB Cable *Reset FRP, Reset ID, Factory Reset w/o data loss*
- Z3I (PD1813C)
- X21I/X21IA (PD1801)
- Y97 (PD1813A,PD1813E)
- V11/V11I (PD1813F)
- S1 (PD1831)
- V15 (PD1831F)
- Y3 (PD1901)
- Y17 (PD1901F)
- Y95 (PD1818CA)
- Y15_2019 (PD1901BF)
- Y12_2019 (PD1901BF)
- Y81/Y81S (PD1732)
- Y83/Y83A (PD1803)
- Y93S (PD1818C)
- Y93ST (PD1818B)
- Y91 (PD1818E)
- Y91C (PD1818HF)
- Y91I (PD1818GF)
- Y70 (PD1818CA) - Beta  *XIAOMI MODULE:*
World First! Following Models by USB Cable *Disable Screenlock, Enable Screenlock*
- Blackshark 1 (SHARK) {SKR-A0,SKR-H0}
- Blackshark HELO (NILE) {AWM-A0}  *PROGRAMMER MODULE:*
Following Features by EMMC ISP/USB PROG *SUPPORTED FUNCTIONS:* *- Read ID Lock
- Disable Screenlock
- Enable Screenlock
- Read Screenlocks
- Reset Screenlocks
- Reset / Backup Screenlocks
- Reset Screenlocks
- Read Userdata
- Factory Reset without data loss (for vivo models)*    FIXED  
- Improved software version management
- Improved write partition function of MTK Module
- Fixed programmer module list device bugs

----------

